# GM Nationals at Carlisle Rebranded



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE MEDIA CONTACT (not for publication)
September 2016 Michael Garland (717) 243-7855 ext. 133
[email protected]

Carlisle Events Announces all-New all-Chevrolet Weekend for 2017
Carlisle Chevrolet Nationals Launch June 23-25 at the Carlisle PA Fairgrounds

CARLISLE, PA – In 1911 the Chevrolet brand was launched by Louis Chevrolet and William Durant in Detroit, Michigan. 89 years later in Carlisle, Pennsylvania, Carlisle Events launched an automotive weekend focused on the best of the brand; the Carlisle GM Nationals. Fast forward 15 years and the event is still one if the best of its type in the region, bringing thousands of cars and tens of thousands of guests to central Pennsylvania. For 2017, however; Carlisle Events is excited to announce a change to its second show in the month of June. Beginning June 23, 2017, the Carlisle Chevrolet Nationals will take over the Carlisle PA Fairgrounds. This change of show from the former Carlisle GM Nationals is being done to better reflect today’s automotive trends and to better honor the history of the brand. It’s also in line with the image and brand that Chevrolet has been cultivating in recent years too. 
The three day event will host nearly a century of automotive excellence and speed forward on the back of the 50th anniversary celebration of the Camaro, a brand most prominently represented at events’ past. The June 23-25 weekend will also feature a wide array of Chevrolet vendors within the swap meet AND on the Midway. Many vendors will feature items best suited for 5th and 6th Gen Camaros, while other vendors bring classic items with them to further enhance historic Chevrolet cars and trucks. Chevrolet weekend not only hosts all bow-tied branded cars and trucks, but eagerly invites and encourages all GM family of rides to attend too. All previous classifications from the GM Nationals will carry over and continue, while enhancing the grounds with even more Chevrolet branded showfield options.

Car Clubs also take center stage in 2017. The clubs who attend all shows at Carlisle are the backbone of each event. Enthusiasts from far and wide converge on Carlisle to meet with other club members, many times under a FREE TENT as part of the Club Tent Program, all while being immersed in a sea of automotive excellence. 
“The all-new Chevrolet Nationals will provide new opportunities to help Carlisle Events build a larger showfield and stronger swap meet, as well as attract more prominent manufacturers to our Midway,” said event manager Tyler Staley. “We're excited to share this new event with all of our enthusiasts from every branch of GM too and we hope it will provide a great new experience for our dedicated attendees.”

Many more details about the all-new Carlisle Chevrolet Nationals will be announced in the coming weeks and months. In the meanwhile, registration is open via the web at Welcome to Carlisle Events for showfield and vending. The web is also a great place to go to learn more about the club programs, activities and more. Also, with the annual holiday sale upcoming, even more savings (TBD) will be available for everyone to cruise to Carlisle and enjoy a day (or weekend) out with friends and family.
# # #

Carlisle Events is a partner or producer of 11 annual collector car and truck events. Events are held at the Carlisle PA Fairgrounds (Carlisle, PA), Allentown Fairgrounds (Allentown, PA) and the SUN ‘n FUN Complex (Lakeland, FL). The season schedule includes five automotive swap meets of varying size, four auctions, as well as individual specialty shows featuring Corvettes, Fords, Chevorlets, Chryslers, trucks, imports, tuners and performance sport compacts. Founded in 1974 by friends Bill Miller and Chip Miller, events hosted at Carlisle attract more than a half a million enthusiasts annually from all corners of the globe. More information is available via Welcome to Carlisle Events or Carlisle Auctions | Collector Classic Antique Auto Car Auction.
# # #


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

The fact that they changed the name is enough for me NOT to attend. I have attended the event for several years with my new gen GTO buddies and most if not all of us will not be back. I hope Ames is the same weekend and I will head their way instead.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

newsandu002 said:


> The fact that they changed the name is enough for me NOT to attend. I have attended the event for several years with my new gen GTO buddies and most if not all of us will not be back. I hope Ames is the same weekend and I will head their way instead.


We (SVGTO) host the GTOAA Regional / Pypes-Max Performance Pontiac event in Hatfield. This event WAS moved to June 23-24 to accommodate our membership who attended the Carlisle Nationals and other Pontiac-ers who frequent the event, when Carlisle moved their event to the same date as this one on Fathers Day weekend.

Carlisle chose to move the event back to the weekend of June 23 after declaring moving it to Fathers day weekend a success. (Figure that one out). 

The Event in Hatfield has now been moved back to Fathers Day weekend 2017-June 16-17 a week before the Chevy Nationals. 

Ames Performance has pulled out of Chevrolet Carlisle and now for the first time at a GM event there will be no Pontiac parts suppliers. Ames will be at the Pontiac event in Hatfield for all to place and pick up orders as they have in Carlisle. 

Support Pontiac.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

Still don't understand why they did this. I have heard the Camaro people still plan to hold their own event. For me, it means I will not attend and instead go to the Ames/Pypes event (which I skipped b/c of Carlisle).


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

newsandu002 said:


> Still don't understand why they did this. I have heard the Camaro people still plan to hold their own event. For me, it means I will not attend and instead go to the Ames/Pypes event (which I skipped b/c of Carlisle).


I believe they sought Chevrolet as a sponsor as a last ditch effort to save their show. The show has been pretty much on life support for years despite their rosy reports. They moved the date last year from the same date of the Camaro Nationals in hopes of luring them back to Carlisle, it caused a major conflict with us and the Pontiac Event. It's apparent it didn't work. Pypes then moved the 2017 show to offset the same day event at Carlisle for 2017 and Carlisle decided to move it back causing yet another conflict despite claiming the move last year was a success. Pypes now moved the 2017 event back to its original dates to avoid Carlisle's constant date changing and confusing people so Pontiac-ers can now enjoy a Pontiac run event. Management at Carlisle is in disarray.

Their corporate sponsorship will pump much needed $$$ in to this portion of their event. It was explained to me previous each event finances itself and funds itself they don't pool shared revenue to assist an ailing show. Seems asinine to me being it's one large account. If you look at Chevrolet Carlisle's facebook page it's on fire with negativity. It's not been well received at all as even many Chevy owners are sounding off on them for their new direction. 

Ames Performance will no longer be an entity there they are pulling out. Ames will be at the Pypes event for customers to pick up their orders. We're suggesting the Pontiac FAITHFUL attend the GTOAA Eastern Regional/Pontiac Event at Pypes June 16-17 2017 and the SVGTO All Pontiac Show August 19, 2017.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think you meant June 16-17 2017.........lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

newsandu002 said:


> I think you meant June 16-17 2017.........lol


HAHAHA yea I did. 2047? If I am alive then I won't give much of a damn about most things, if I am lucky enough to remember anything.


----------

